# Sage barista express opv mod



## iPa64

After a lot of coffee beans, I have noticed that the best results are often with the pressure outside the espresso area. Like TomHughes recommendations I decided to ignore this gauge.

At the same time, I made some internet searches and found 2 workarounds to limit the brew pressure. One with an electronic pump speed control from @joey24dirt (on this forum). And the second by using the safety valve. I decided to try this mod.

I was surprised by how that was easy. At first I was a bit afraid to break the opv, but it doesn't seem to be so weak. Just needed to be careful to get out the lock clip.

There is a factory mark on the opv.










I began with 1 counterclockwise turn, then 2, and got this pressure limitation.










At 3 counterclockwise turns,










I noticed here the pressure was a bit shaky, but I stayed here because that should be 9 bar, referring to this table:










So, what are the issues to brew with too high pressure, outside espresso recommendations? I don't know what exactly but probably not so good to avoid channeling, ... if you have more information about this, please share.

First shots, without changing the grind size, do not seem to significantly change the ratio, but all seems softer, and less shaky, especially at the end of extraction. Pucks were very flat and dry. Tastes were really interesting and less bitter with this blend of Arabica/Robusta. Is that subjective, yes? Is that scientific? No. It was a blind test and unfortunately, I have just finished my batch of beans. I need to get out the next one from the freezer. And now need time to drink coffee (a lot of coffee ) to form a real opinion.

Ah, one thing more, yes you get more water in the drip tray.

Inside the opv:


----------



## TomHughes

Nice one, always wondered if the Sage was running at too high a pressure.


----------



## Dalerst

Interesting, keep us updated on the results


----------



## MattLeB

Been waiting for a while to see if someone would post about using the opv to get the BE into the 'ideal' range.. I believe John talked about it at length but couldn't find a port about doing it specifically

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPa64

A shot with a medium roast Brazil Mogiana 
We can hear clearly the opv oscillating to limit the pressure.
Sorry, we cannot see the scale well, I was focus on the flow behavior.
18gr, 7s pre-infusion, 40s 37Gr


----------



## iPa64

I realize on live the oscillation sound was more present, a more acute sound, a little attenuated by the video


----------



## iPa64

The last shoot, Colombia Supremo Huila Cattura, 18gr, pi 5s, 34s, 38gr.

Distribution could be better on the left side, but quiet satisfied and days after days I am more and more satisfied with this machine


----------



## iPa64

With a bottomless


----------



## kwadsncoffee

This looks very interesting. I currently have my BE is bits at the moment for a repair and think it might be worth trying this OPV adjustment while it's apart. Were your 3 counter clockwise turns full 360 or 1/2 turns etc? How did you test the maximum pressure when the machine was still disassembled? Doesn't the hopper switch need to be activated for the machine to operate?


----------



## iPa64

kwadsncoffee said:


> This looks very interesting. I currently have my BE is bits at the moment for a repair and think it might be worth trying this OPV adjustment while it's apart. Were your 3 counter clockwise turns full 360 or 1/2 turns etc? How did you test the maximum pressure when the machine was still disassembled? Doesn't the hopper switch need to be activated for the machine to operate?


 Hi,

At first, please be careful with the main voltage ( remove the power plug to work inside, each times) !
And be careful, with water, there is some electronics componentS below the opv valve ! 
There is a risk of leakage by unscrewing the valve too much !

Cut the plastic tie, use a cutter to slightly lift one by one the two fins black clips of the opv valve. Get out the pipe.
Yes on mine I did 3 full turns (counterclockwise).
To test, I placed back the top and back cover (without screws), and yes need to activate the hopper switch (I did it with a wood stick).
Place the portafilter with one cup basket and the black caoutchouc part, the one you use to clean the machine. Mine has a little hole on the middle, so I cut a piece of plastic film (plastic film for food), which I placed in the center, the pressure will press it down.

Then, after tests, before to close all, check well for water leaking!
One day later, I opened it again to check for leakage again.


----------



## kwadsncoffee

Thank you for your advice. I have dealt with electronics and electrical projects before so I'm taking the same precautions.

I will definitely give the OPV adjustment a try.

The reason that I have my machine apart at the minute is because I have been getting water leaking out the top of the porta filter during extraction. I replaced the seal and it made no difference. So I'm replacing the locking ring and shower head. Unfortunately to replace that, the mounting plate (that has the pump, solenoid etc mounted to it) needs to be lifted up.


----------



## kwadsncoffee

iPa64 said:


> Yes on mine I did 3 full turns (counterclockwise).


 When I tried 3 full turns on my machine, the valve actually came out of the housing. To be safe, I'm going to try 1.5 turns and see where that gets me.


----------



## iPa64

kwadsncoffee said:


> To be safe, I'm going to try 1.5 turns and see where that gets me.


 exactly, do some tests


----------



## iPa64

kwadsncoffee said:


> When I tried 3 full turns on my machine, the valve actually came out of the housing. To be safe, I'm going to try 1.5 turns and see where that gets me.


 Hi, finally what did you get ?

Last shot, 18gr/34s at 9bar, was not possible without the mod.
There is some bubbles because it's an only 3days old home roasted coffee


----------



## iPa64




----------



## kwadsncoffee

iPa64 said:


> Hi, finally what did you get ?
> 
> Last shot, 18gr/34s at 9bar, was not possible without the mod.
> There is some bubbles because it's an only 3days old home roasted coffee
> 
> View attachment 43967


 Hi, unfortunately I have been waiting almost a month for the parts to arrive so i haven't been able to test it and see what 1.5 turns did. It's getting very frustrating waiting for parts for such a long time.

On a separate note, what do you use to home roast your beans?


----------



## iPa64

kwadsncoffee said:


> On a separate note, what do you use to home roast your beans?


 Hi I use this roaster

https://expresso.1fr1.net/t16089-machine-a-torrefier-a-air-chaud-made-in-china


----------



## Jory

iPa64 said:


> Hi I use this roaster
> 
> https://expresso.1fr1.net/t16089-machine-a-torrefier-a-air-chaud-made-in-china





> On 10/07/2020 at 19:59, iPa64 said:
> 
> A shot with a medium roast Brazil Mogiana
> We can hear clearly the opv oscillating to limit the pressure.
> Sorry, we cannot see the scale well, I was focus on the flow behavior.
> 18gr, 7s pre-infusion, 40s 37Gr


 This is really interesting. It's annoying how high the pressure is. Are you happy with the results?


----------



## ajohn

You posted one of my photo's with the 2 gauges on it. Taken via a video so as the needle mover rather quickly it's difficult to get sufficient number of shots for a very accurate comparison.

Joey actually tried increasing the setting. Sage divert the OPV output to the drip tray so mods can increase the rate. He also tried adding a 3 way action to the DTP and also power control of the pump which is the way Sage control the pre infusion. The results of that were rather mixed and it's better to mess with brewing numbers and obtain the stated taste of the bean that way. That then may be bent somewhat to obtain a taste some one likes.

As it come the main use of the pressure gauge is to get the volumetrics to work. Too high a rate out of the OPV messes it up. Cracking it open slightly helps it work. Rather well actually.

To be honest having used a Picino and Sage's BE and DB the pressure used doesn't make all that much difference. The DTP is very similar to the BE but lacks it's bells and whistles, no 3 way being the main one. The higher pressure in these has the main effect of increasing the amount of taste from a given been. Some people who drink milk based liked to modify a basket intended for another make of machine that takes even more grinds than the Sage double. I drink americano. Large ones. The single was fine for strong beans such as well roasted dark monsooned and jampit. The double held too much for some others so I modified a basket that takes around 14g. That allowed lighter tasting more indistinct beans such as mandheling to bring out all of it's tastes. A bean that would normally be used brewed strong in milk.

Sages instruction on guage behaviour when brewing on the BE - probably impossible. The pressurised baskets and the right grind can do it easily. They also suggest ratios indirectly. I find those made more sense than what is usually mentioned and often a longer time but it all depends on the bean.


----------



## fastmart

Can anyone tell me the exact steps to adjust the OPV - or post a link?

I'm finding plenty of discussion about the effects, but not how to try it myself.


----------



## metcam2

@iPa64does this mod reduce pressure on the steam wand also? Is it noticable?


----------

